# 1



## 358356 (2 mo ago)

*M-Sunday *


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

MWrites said:


> Nothing to hide, my marriage has problems.
> Recently discovered that my wife is totally burnt out/stressed out etc.
> Did a few searches on social media, and found two post and a dedicated page to mental health 🌈 with rainbows.
> I first felt, as though perhaps my wife had embraced LGBQT as an out to our relationship, as sex - all intimacy has come to a stop. And that she says... "I don't feel anything." Well, I'm seek serious comments, help, and the advice from experience couples that may have visited the phase in your marriage.
> ...


@M So what is your wife “burnt out/stressed out” about exactly?

How old are you both? Do you have kids?

Since you mentioned LGBQT, are you and she on the same side of the political spectrum?

Sorry to say “I don’t feel anything“ is equivalent to a phrase many many people hear when their mate has moved on to greener pastures with another. “I love you but am not in love with you”, coupled with a drop in intimacy, plus refusal work on the marriage, are all major red flags for infidelity.

I’m not saying that’s the case here, just giving you proper forewarning. Brace yourself.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> @M So what is your wife “burnt out/stressed out” about exactly?
> 
> How old are you both? Do you have kids?
> 
> ...


Actually I don't feel anything is more indicative of depression. All of life holds no joy not just the marriage.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Actually I don't feel anything is more indicative of depression. All of life holds no joy not just the marriage.


Yea, maybe. Depression is hard for me to see, I’ve never been exposed to it and I don’t understand it from first hand experience.

When somebody says they have depression I grab my deer-in-the-headlights look, except to acknowledge that it destroys people and is a terrible thing. Beyond that, I’m ignorant.


----------

